# How cool is that



## fishooX (Aug 23, 2011)

I had a bate with my mate back in London. The one who would first job would pay the other one a beer.

So I came in Germany and won the bet.My mate thought he didn't have to buy my a beer till I found this cool thing.
Buddy Beers

Now he must buy the beer he owns me just from his office. 


How cool is that !


Cheers


----------

